# Removing rust from aquarium glass?



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I have an old 2.5 gallon AGA that I want to setup, possibly into a shrimp tank. However, there's some small rust stains on one of the sides, inside the tank. How would I go about cleaning it off without leaving some chemical residue that might kill any future fauna?


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

To remove rust, I've used baking soda and water.


----------



## kiera (Jul 10, 2011)

Have you tried scraping it off with a razor? For any remaining residue you may have luck with a white vinegar/baking soda paste and newspaper or a microfiber cloth. (Paper towels just leave lint and streaks everywhere.)


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

baking soda is abrasive, use it as such


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Toothpaste?


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

*Best product for cleaning glass by far.*

http://www.bonami.com/index.php/about_bon_ami/environmental_stewardship/

Available at most supermarkets, right next to the Comet powder cleansers. 

It's one of the safest cleaning products I've ever come across.

All you need is a OLD toothbrush and a dab of this stuff and scrub the area you're trying to clean.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

So used baking soda with water and it worked. What I did was pour about 2 tablespoons of baking soda onto the glass, sprayed it with some water, mixed it to create a paste, then started rubbing it into the rust stains. It took a bit of rubbing and scraping with my finger nails but I got all the rust stains off. It also did a great job of cleaning the silicone inside the tank.


----------



## kiera (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome. Baking soda is indeed abrasive, but not nearly as abrasive as, say, Comet.

BonAmi is also awesome. Back when my parents owned a 32 foot fiberglass Carver in the late 80s, that is all we used and it never left a scratch.


----------



## Slippryrock (Mar 15, 2011)

Table salt, glass safe scrubbing pad and elbow grease ? An old trick my uncle showed me as kid to clean tanks without using chemicals. Haven't used it years though. Razor blades will work but be awfully careful not to gouge the glass. 2.5 gal i'd fill it first if you use a razor.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

User a razor blade(a clean new one), they will never scratch the glass unless you drag the corn or something, I just use light smooth pressure and at about 10-20 degree angle and it'll take off lime, rust, hardest algae etc.

Never scratched a tank yet and I've bought old used tanks, pull a 45 Gal out of a dumpster 6 months ago, cleaned it up, sold it for 60$. Not bad for 20 min worth of razor work.

I have nice tanks at home, they get the razor about once every 6 months or so for lime build up.


----------

